# The Bait Stik



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I saw this in my Forida Sportsman magazine. No more tangles with Sabiki Rigs, could it be? Just wondering if anyone has used them and if so how good did they work?


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Had one that was similar...loved it. Used it ALOT. It did not, however, make your sibiki's last forever. If the bait went crazy when pulled out of the water tangles still happened. But, it did make it extremely easy to have the sibiki ready to go on a moments notice and very easy to store.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *WW2 (2/11/2009)*Had one that was similar...loved it. Used it ALOT. It did not, however, make your sibiki's last forever. If the bait went crazy when pulled out of the water tangles still happened. But, it did make it extremely easy to have the sibiki ready to go on a moments notice and very easy to store.


Great input! Yeah I understand crazy baitfish will still cause tangles but my biggest problem is the tangles caused by trying to put the Sabikis away or taking them out. I think it wold be great to have two of these on board so my son and I both had them ready to go all the time and they were easy to put away.

Sure enough, the expense of hunting season is overand the expense of the fishing seasonbegins!


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

They work great, I highly recommend them. My only small issue is when you use a large weight. You pretty much have to lay the rod down in the boat because it shakes like crazy in a rod holder while motoring.


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

I've wanted one but they were $60 at walmart in Gulf Breeze....



I've heard of some folks making their own out of PVC?


----------



## njmad (Sep 26, 2008)

I've seen them but don't think they would work.


----------



## BCNGATOR (Dec 16, 2007)

They work to keep the sabikis from tangling when you reel them all the way in. If you are using the larger sized sabikis for hardtails or larger bait you will have to cut them in half, becasue the sabiki is too long to fit in the rod.

I personally do not likethem, because they arestiff. Not saying that you would like your bait rod to have any action, but it is just my preference.

As far as tangles they work good though.


----------



## B-4 Reel (Oct 13, 2007)

I have two of them and love them. They are great for when you take out inexperienced fisherman. They usually catch the bait as I drive. They are stiff but I spooled mine with leftover powerpro and you can fill the smallest bait hit the rig. Very quick and easy to use. I have also used mine on the pier and they work just as good out there.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

It's not a bad idea... MADMAX had one. They are very stiff. 

I just got to the point of expecting to use a sabiki rig or two every trip and just throw it away nearly every trip. You have to trade off the price of the rod against the price of using sabikis. After all you loose a hook or two every time you use a sabiki anyway, so it'll last maybe 3 trips max.

At $3.00 or $4.00 each, I just plan to use on every trip or two and try to keep that small rod out of the way of everythong else (though it never works out that way).

Jim


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

I have several and love them. I have one too many that I will sell for a good price. Send me a PM if interested. I think it has been used twice. I just don't have a need for 3 of them, even during a tournament.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *jim t (2/11/2009)*It's not a bad idea... MADMAX had one. They are very stiff.
> 
> I just got to the point of expecting to use a sabiki rig or two every trip and just throw it away nearly every trip. You have to trade off the price of the rod against the price of using sabikis. After all you loose a hook or two every time you use a sabiki anyway, so it'll last maybe 3 trips max.
> 
> ...


Jim I have to agree with you on the cost trade off. I can use a rig a number of times, and when finished I wrap and tape rig to a 1# plastic hand cleaner container. I keep the NEW extras in the container. I also keep my mono ribbon bait catcher in there, but not allowed in Florida State waters.


----------



## finsandhorns (Oct 15, 2007)

I've think they are awesome while moving from spot to spot or buoy to buoy its faster and easier to just reel them in with no hooks catching you or your clothes no wrapping line to hold weights form hitting your boat. After your done and all the bait is in the live well, you can break down the two piece rods put them in the console or other storage then there out of the way for and not getting tangled with your other rods.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

As a cheaper alternative. Go to Lowe's or Home Depot and buy a water heater dip tube or a length of PVC pipe (pvc is heavier). The water heater dip tube costs only a couple bucks. It's lightweight thin plastic. With your normal bait catching rod and reel you canplace the Sabiki rig down the tube with the weight still attached on the bottom. Reel the line tight until the weight is near even with the reel handle. Wrap the weight around the reel handle to stow it when you are not using it. The tube will cover the sabikis so they don't get hung on anything and this way the rig is secured at the top and bottom and remains straight inside the tube. When you get to your spot unwrap the weight pull the tube off the sabikis and you are ready to catchbait on a normal rod and reel set up.

Mark W


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

> *markw4321 (2/13/2009)*As a cheaper alternative. Go to Lowe's or Home Depot and buy a water heater dip tube or a length of PVC pipe (pvc is heavier). The water heater dip tube costs only a couple bucks. It's lightweight thin plastic. With your normal bait catching rod and reel you canplace the Sabiki rig down the tube with the weight still attached on the bottom. Reel the line tight until the weight is near even with the reel handle. Wrap the weight around the reel handle to stow it when you are not using it. The tube will cover the sabikis so they don't get hung on anything and this way the rig is secured at the top and bottom and remains straight inside the tube. When you get to your spot unwrap the weight pull the tube off the sabikis and you are ready to catchbait on a normal rod and reel set up.
> 
> Mark W


We also use a very similar approach as space on a 22 ft center console is premium. I went to hardware store and bought a ten foot piece of PVC just as big (inside diameter) as my largest sabiki weight. I cut the stick into two 4 foot pieces and sawed a notch in one end of each pipe. I then zip tied the sticks to the front two legs of my t-top. They are out of the way and you haven't used up a rod holder. When you get done making bait you just snip the sabiki off your line above the swivel, drop the sabiki down the tube, and let the swivel catch on the notch that you sawed out. This method works better than anything I have tried yet. Best thing is clean up because you can leave them in the tubes for as long as you want (just spray some fresh water down the tubes when you're washing the boat.


----------



## Reel Alimony (Apr 25, 2008)

I have two that I would be willing to sell if you are interested...I'm from Orange Beach.. would offer a two for one price.. They were as I recall $79 at BAss Pro when I purchased them.. I tend to take the approach that the sabiki rig doesn't last forever.. and are disposable, actually have found some $0.99 sabikis at Bass Pro not sure how good they will work in comparison to the typical $3.99 versions

let me know if you are interested.. if you are reasonably close to Orange Beach we could do a face to face exchange.. these are not something you want to ship

you can e-mail me direct at [email protected]


----------



## Valhalla (Dec 26, 2008)

have two and they are great. have found the smaller 5 sabiki rigs to be a bit long for my set up so i just chop off the top one and itr reels up and secures real nice. mine ride right in thehull side holders and they aresimple to grab anduse. dont miss the gaggle of tangled up sabikis any more....for me definately worth the money


----------



## knotayacht (Feb 18, 2009)

I think theyre great!! I agree they wont keep the rig in good shape long term, but the fact that i dont have 40 million hooks swinging aboard has alot of benefits. Most times Im netting bait anyway, but if we do use sabikis, the stik always comes out  



Im putting you a picture off the back of my friend russ's boat in california. he turned me on to them and if youlll look to the left in the picture you can see he has a hopped up brass ended one. Im not sure who make it, but that might solve some of the concerns over large sinkers.


----------

